# RAT!! 54 Phantom, Purist Cringer



## gold street customs (Nov 23, 2011)

I picked up the frame,with some other wheels and a bent fork some time ago, since I have added these wheels with a rechromed ,New Departure hub , I picked up the wheels rebuilt,pieced together the springer,Torrington bars,ect. I may still install the Schwinn Wheels with the balloon Schwinn bricks when I rebuild them.


----------



## stratelecaster (Nov 25, 2011)

*Pretty cool!!*

The only thing bugging me about it is the chainguard, chainring(sprocket) and a lack of fenders.
Has real potential IMHO


----------



## MR D (Dec 3, 2011)

OH My! CLACKER BALLS! I haven't seen those in years!! I think I still have some bruises on my fore arms from those darn things!

Cool looking ride. Enjoy it for what it is. I'd ride with ya!


----------

